# What is the sexiest thing about your spouse?



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Is it their overall appearance?

Their voice?

The way they walk?

What is it about them that really GETS YOU?


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

When her eyes look at me in that special way and she has that smile. That is sexy.

It is pretty darn sexy when she is riding cowgirl and is lost in it ... but yeah those eyes and smile.

-----

Nickelback Figured You Out - YouTube


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Like the old Sanford and Son tv show: Man, what a rump roast!! When god made her rear end, and her legs, he patented them and hid the recipe on a shelf, never to be used again. Its wierd, but most people compliment her hair. I still haven't managed to make it up that far when I look at her (just don't tell her).


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

There are two things that are dead even equal~

His absolute complete confidence and his amazing ass.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

Her physique - strong, fast, flexible, powerful and sensual. And the fact she loves being sexual. And...

This could get like Python's Spanish Inquisition!:rofl:


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

The twinkle in her eye when she is really happy.....

Until she kisses me. She absolutely the best kisser in the world. When we have a passionate kiss, I am a pile of goo with a point.


----------



## dull (Oct 27, 2011)

her face, body every thing really


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

His mind and the way he expresses himself.

But also his body, face, eyes, amazing smile, ... oh his VOICE is amazing (bass and a talented singer)... there are so many more. The way he carries himself. His a$$ is perfect. His skin is perfect. The way he looks at me.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

This song explains it all:

Bodyrockers - I like the way you move - YouTube


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Her body.

At 40 years old she still has a dancers body that most women half her age would kill for.

Also those steel blue eyes.
Something about a brunette with blues eyes that drives me mad.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

His smile. The way his whole face lights up when he's genuinely smiling and laughing. It's just so sexy. 

Yeah, he also has a nice little ass too. We're constantly grabbing at each other as soon as the other turns around.

I'm also in love with his voice. It's average but at the same time not. If I hear it in a crowd of people I will instantly recognize his voice...stutter and all.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I'm incapable of listing one aspect as his sexiest thing. 

Before we met, before I even knew what he looked like, we were talking and flirting. Our voices were the initial attraction between us. I still find his voice and accent to be incredibly sexy. His accent has softened over time and he says he's trying to retain it as much as possible because he knows it played a part in attracting me lol. If we're dirty-talking during sex mmmm his voice, a big turn on.

His ability to make me laugh, his intelligence, his inner strength, his sensitivities, his consideration to me and others... all of these things reel me in and have me desiring him. 

He has a tight ass and when I see him getting ready in the morning in his boxer briefs, that ass and thighs, just _purrrrfect_. It's also in the way he wears his jeans and his slightly bowlegged walk, I just love that. Sexy.


----------



## LexusNexus (Aug 19, 2011)

The thing that gets the most about my wife is she never holds grudge against me. She is very forgiving and always willing to have sex after fight. As far as physical appearance she looks like Catherine Zeta Jones when she was younger, or like Mila Kunis. My wife has long dark hair and very dark skin.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Everything about him. His body, his stance, his butt (and I'm not a butt girl), his mouth, his brown skin, his hair, his tattoos, his deep voice, his laugh, the way he looks at me, his whole demeanor. YUM!

Personality wise, he's usually very even keeled. It's sexy. Mr. Smooth. 

He's one sexy shet.  I wanted him the moment I met him. Instant *click*.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

that_girl said:


> He's one sexy shet.  I wanted him the moment I met him. Instant *click*.


:lol: That is awesome!! :smthumbup:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Her piano. And no that's not a euphemism.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

If I had to pick one single thing, I'd say her voice. When we were first married, we'd get "Breather" phone calls all the damn time. (This was years before Caller ID) If I answered, they'd hang up. If she answered, they'd stay on the line, but not say a word.


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

The package. My wife is the ****ing sunshine and that is so HOTT.


----------

